# Mod Please Lock Date Has Passed



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mod Please Lock This*


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck with that. But seriously, don't look into that too deep.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

They didn't extend anything lol. VzW extended all returns from mid-November till sometime in January due to the holidays.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> They didn't extend anything lol. VzW extended all returns from mid-November till sometime in January due to the holidays.


This. They just tried to seem like they were "helping you out"


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> This. They just tried to seem like they were "helping you out"


This. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

....6 days and Verizon nor Google nor Samsung have made an announcement? Don't think so.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> ....6 days and Verizon nor Google nor Samsung have made an announcement? Don't think so.


Yep. Delete thread.

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Incorrect, they extended on purchases AFTER the 14th. Mine was bought on the 11th, not to mention they would just extend until January if it were the case. There's more to it, but I won't go into details here.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.noticeorange.com/StoryBody?id=459974439&siteKey=agxub3RpY2VvcmFuZ2VyDQsSBFNpdGUY2ZLqAQw&font_size=10

Sent from my TBolt ... For a limited time only


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Incorrect, they extended on purchases AFTER the 14th. Mine was bought on the 11th, not to mention they would just extend until January if it were the case. There's more to it, but I won't go into details here.


Please go into further detail.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Incorrect, they extended on purchases AFTER the 14th. Mine was bought on the 11th, not to mention they would just extend until January if it were the case. There's more to it, but I won't go into details here.


Why not go into details? Lets hear it.


----------



## ma_usmc (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry but even Dec 8 seems a bit tentative.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Since you're so set on it coming out later, don't get it until then. Not my problem. Just giving a bit of info I got. Don't like it, ignore it. Enough said.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Since you're so set on it coming out later, don't get it until then. Not my problem. Just giving a bit of info I got. Don't like it, ignore it. Enough said.


If it comes out in November (not pre-orders) I'll be shocked beyond belief. All signs seem to be pointing to December.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would love to know how you managed to convince them to extend your return. I asked them the same and they were not budging.

I just ended out returning the razr, hanging on to the OG droid till it is finally released.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If it comes out in November (not pre-orders) I'll be shocked beyond belief. All signs seem to be pointing to December.


If I does come out sooner Santa can skip my house this year.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Doesn't matter when I just want to know a definite answers... Dann vzw

Sent from my Froid Charge running Infinity using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Doesn't matter when I just want to know a definite answers... Dann vzw
> 
> Sent from my Froid Charge running Infinity using RootzWiki Forums


+10000000 to that!!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Incorrect, they extended on purchases AFTER the 14th. Mine was bought on the 11th, not to mention they would just extend until January if it were the case. There's more to it, but I won't go into details here.


Feel free to PM me and give me the info... I'll go into details on your behalf..

Just kidding, but really do hope thats true.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Now that i'm home, I can go into the details. I was typing via Swype and really didn't want to go into it AGAIN. Sorry for being so vague. Now, the store I went into has been my store for years. They know me very well, and know i'm a very good customer. They bend over backwards for me, as shown in the OP. Now, when I went to return my Razr, the rep I originally went to asked me why I was returning it. I told him very bluntly, that the phone was dysfunctional (which it was), and that I was going to wait on the Samsung Galaxy Nexus (I said the entire name to get the point across). The rep then told me to hold on a moment, and went to get his manager. About 15 minutes later, the manager came over and told me he was going to extend my 14 day return window until the 28th. I gave him a deer in the headlights stare, as you can imagine why. I then asked him why he was extending it. He then proceeded to show me 2 separate e-mails. One confirming the release of the Nexus on the 28th sent from Verizon Corp. The other, giving confirmation the POP Media and devices were being sent and a tracking number for the package. He then pulled up the tracking number and in fact, the devices were scheduled to arrive in the store early Monday morning. I do realize this is still just my word on these events happening as the manager wouldn't allow me taking pictures of the e-mails for obvious reasons. However, I can assure you he was DEAD SET on that date as even the devices were already en route to the store. After telling him about my problems with the Razr, and pushing the return anyways, he then handed me a Rezound and told me to return the device the 28th and there would be no re-stocking fee at all. This could very well be a manager trying to keep the contract sale as long as possible, but I don't know the exact rules on extensions with the 14 day return policy. I can't see them eating the cost of not only one, but two phones just to keep an additional line. Not even a new contract.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Now that i'm home, I can go into the details. I was typing via Swype and really didn't want to go into it AGAIN. Sorry for being so vague. Now, the store I went into has been my store for years. They know me very well, and know i'm a very good customer. They bend over backwards for me, as shown in the OP. Now, when I went to return my Razr, the rep I originally went to asked me why I was returning it. I told him very bluntly, that the phone was dysfunctional (which it was), and that I was going to wait on the Samsung Galaxy Nexus (I said the entire name to get the point across). The rep then told me to hold on a moment, and went to get his manager. About 15 minutes later, the manager came over and told me he was going to extend my 14 day return window until the 28th. I gave him a deer in the headlights stare, as you can imagine why. I then asked him why he was extending it. He then proceeded to show me 2 separate e-mails. One confirming the release of the Nexus on the 28th sent from Verizon Corp. The other, giving confirmation the POP Media and devices were being sent and a tracking number for the package. He then pulled up the tracking number and in fact, the devices were scheduled to arrive in the store early Monday morning. I do realize this is still just my word on these events happening as the manager wouldn't allow me taking pictures of the e-mails for obvious reasons. However, I can assure you he was DEAD SET on that date as even the devices were already en route to the store. After telling him about my problems with the Razr, and pushing the return anyways, he then handed me a Rezound and told me to return the device the 28th and there would be no re-stocking fee at all. This could very well be a manager trying to keep the contract sale as long as possible, but I don't know the exact rules on extensions with the 14 day return policy. I can't see them eating the cost of not only one, but two phones just to keep an additional line. Not even a new contract.


Then I look forward to Monday. I will not hold my breath though.


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Then I look forward to Monday. I will not hold my breath though.


I don't think anyone would still be alive if we were all holding our breath... it's been so long!

Monday would be great, but I won't have internet until tuesday... blast! they better not run out for web orders!! (I'm looking at you, forum posters!!.. save one for me!)

edit: Also, I would imagine there would have been some BGR leaks of the email. I wouldn't think they'd be able to keep that under wraps for long


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Reports are out today, that Samsung is confirming a December release. No specific day, just the month.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

They are getting that from some blog no one has ever heard of.. Google 's Mathias Duarte said November, so who knows?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll believe it when Verizon says it... But good read while I was takin a break from Uncharted 3.

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think it will happen this month.
I don't think the nexus will be released on Dec.8th either .
I'm thinking it might be Dec.18th


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

ya i'm desperately hoping for mid-dec at latest


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I then asked him why he was extending it. He then proceeded to show me 2 separate e-mails. One confirming the release of the Nexus on the 28th sent from Verizon Corp. The other, giving confirmation the POP Media and devices were being sent and a tracking number for the package. He then pulled up the tracking number and in fact, the devices were scheduled to arrive in the store early Monday morning. I do realize this is still just my word on these events happening as the manager wouldn't allow me taking pictures of the e-mails for obvious reasons. However, I can assure you he was DEAD SET on that date as even the devices were already en route to the store.


did you see the date of those emails? i imagine this was the case, but apparently, things have changed.


----------



## ma_usmc (Nov 5, 2011)

I would love for the Dec 8 to not be right but the Verizon stores and their emails are always wrong. My contact is already pushing back his schedule into Dec admitting that his time frame is unpredictable. Stores receive release dates when the shipment arrives.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll go back to my store Friday and check for any updated e-mails (they should get something by Friday if it was pushed back for them) and post any updates.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

Samsung are holding back stock in the UK now because of the volume issue, it wouldn't surprise me if this had knock on implications for you guys in the US. It's been a complete shambles over here to be honest - great phone though









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul77 said:


> Samsung are holding back stock in the UK now because of the volume issue, it wouldn't surprise me if this had knock on implications for you guys in the US. It's been a complete shambles over here to be honest - great phone though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the HSPA+ version doesn't suffer from the volume issue due to working on a different frequency.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Umm I'm pretty sure the HSPA+ version is the only one that has confirmed the issue. Its isn't known if LTE has same issue.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Actually, the HSPA+ version doesn't suffer from the volume issue due to working on a different frequency.


Yes, and I don't remember any reported issues with the GSM version prior to the official launch. All I'm saying is that they may hold it back to be absolutely sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually, it's known the issue does not effect the US version at all. None of our providers use the effected bandwidth


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually since neither of us own one we really don't know what is affecting the LTE version... I kiiiiiiiiiid!!!! I kiiiiiiiiiid!!!!!!!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Actually since neither of us own one we really don't know what is affecting the LTE version... I kiiiiiiiiiid!!!! I kiiiiiiiiiid!!!!!!!


Don't have to hold one to know it won't be effected by the 900mhz bandwidth that the US doesn't use =P


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Don't have to hold one to know it won't be effected by the 900mhz bandwidth that the US doesn't use =P


How do you know other bands don't cause it? In the US we use 700MHz for LTE, 800 MHz for GSM....
As weird as this problem is, it could be caused by anything.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> How do you know other bands don't cause it? In the US we use 700MHz for LTE, 800 MHz for GSM....
> As weird as this problem is, it could be caused by anything.


I guess we will all find out some day lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

Guys if its worth anything, a buddy of.mine works at best buy and he told.me that the magazines for the December month which are coming out on the 27th do have the galaxy nexus inside for sale. So it might actually happen. (If he wasn't messing with me)


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> How do you know other bands don't cause it? In the US we use 700MHz for LTE, 800 MHz for GSM....
> As weird as this problem is, it could be caused by anything.


I read that they know what the issue is and have a fix for it already.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/23/google-galaxy-nexus-volume-bug-is-not-hardware-related-software-fix-already-on-the-way/


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

It's still an rfi issue which is hardware related, but can be fixed in the software. I may explain why later today but right now I am at work for black Friday

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> I read that they know what the issue is and have a fix for it already.
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/23/google-galaxy-nexus-volume-bug-is-not-hardware-related-software-fix-already-on-the-way/


Yeah I believe I started a thread on this. But my point was we don't know what frequencies cause it. Hell I don't know what caused it and I hope someone is willing to fill me in. All I do know is people that have it says it happens when it or a phone near it is using 2g on 900MHz. In the US, one of the GSM frequencies is 800MHz which isn't too far off and LTE is in the 700MHz range.


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z (Jul 11, 2011)

saw this today http://www.expansys-usa.com/?ito=LKS59JLB7sBj1c&siteID=59JLB7sBj1c-dNtWzaVQnbXJIF1sDbV.uQ


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> It's still an rfi issue which is hardware related, but can be fixed in the software. I may explain why later today but right now I am at work for black Friday
> 
> Sent from my portable battery drainer


 http://www.androidcentral.com/whats-really-going-galaxy-nexus-volume-bug

That has great info about why software can fix this hardware issue.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Kill the thread as it is no longer relevant....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No on Monday it will be irrelevant lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> No on Monday it will be irrelevant lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


You are correct sir!!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> You are correct sir!!!!!


I try to be right at least 50% of the time to keep me even at least lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I'll go back to my store Friday and check for any updated e-mails (they should get something by Friday if it was pushed back for them) and post any updates.


Not that we need more speculation, but did you ever happen to make it back to your store?


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I did, and no updates were issued at my store. There a couple more hints in "ads" that are being released that could point to a 28th date which makes me think it very well could be tomorrow we see it. I'm just as reluctant as you guys are about the date though, I just wanted to give you a little bit of possible good news on a earlier release date than the 8th. Personally, I don't see a reason to hold it off until the 8th. The reason they haven't released now, is because of shipping during the week of Black Friday being blacked out. So I don't understand why it wouldn't release this week instead of next week.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I highly doubt we will see it this coming week. Seems like at the very least those of us that signed up on the Verizon site for info on the nexus should have at least gotten an email Friday. No such email has come out. I am hoping Big Red says something by this Friday. Seems like if it is going to be the 8th, we are getting close enough that Verizon can't not say something.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

msrfx said:


> I highly doubt we will see it this coming week. Seems like at the very least those of us that signed up on the Verizon site for info on the nexus should have at least gotten an email Friday. No such email has come out. I am hoping Big Red says something by this Friday. Seems like if it is going to be the 8th, we are getting close enough that Verizon can't not say something.


I don't know how much I would trust the "Now available" emails from Verizon. I never received one for the Thunderbolt, or the 4G upgrade on the Xoom until weeks after it was released.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

TiffG said:


> I don't know how much I would trust the "Now available" emails from Verizon. I never received one for the Thunderbolt, or the 4G upgrade on the Xoom until weeks after it was released.


Verizon sends out E-Mails after the device comes out. Not before. Only exception in recent times has been the Razr. Hell, the E-Mails for the Bionic came 2 weeks later. So, I expect to get the E-Mail while playing on my a Gnex!

Sent from my DX2 running powerboosted Eclipse 1.3


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

MetalWych said:


> Verizon sends out E-Mails after the device comes out. Not before. Only exception in recent times has been the Razr. Hell, the E-Mails for the Bionic came 2 weeks later. So, I expect to get the E-Mail while playing on my a Gnex!
> 
> Sent from my DX2 running powerboosted Eclipse 1.3


That's lame, I guess I was expecting to receive a pre-order notification as soon as it was available to pre-order, silly me!


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

msrfx said:


> That's lame, I guess I was expecting to receive a pre-order notification as soon as it was available to pre-order, silly me!


I got my email that they were turning on 4g in my area while on 4g. But I still signed up for the gnex notification...just in case.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've gotten every email but one talking about the gnex from Verizon. I didn't sign up to hear about their deals on crap phones.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting

http://m.blogs.computerworld.com/19339/confirmed_verizon_galaxy_nexus_lte_release_date_pre_order_tuesday?mm_ref=http%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FmhjqSzKJ


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Interesting
> 
> http://m.blogs.computerworld.com/19339/confirmed_verizon_galaxy_nexus_lte_release_date_pre_order_tuesday?mm_ref=http%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FmhjqSzKJ


I want to believe this but my hearts been broken way too many times. I guess we will see tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlotMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

ok, sorry, couldnt help it but.........


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like this thread can be locked as it is the 28th and no G-Nex for VzW.


----------

